# Soucis avec les siestes encore et encore



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Il y a quelques temps je vous ai parlé d'une petite qui ne dormait pas beaucoup.
Une heure ou 20 minutes dans une journée.
J'ai essayé beaucoup de choses, toujours le même rituel mais bon juste une petite amélioration.
Maintenant elle a 12 mois passé et ça reste encore compliquée, aujourd'hui même pas une heure de sieste ensuite elle hurle et ne se rendort pas, même avec moi elle hurle, chouine car évidemment pas assez dormi.

Sur une journée de 10 à 12 heures de travail et bien pas de pause car dès que je descends je range la salle de jeux, termine de ranger la cuisine, préparation des goûters et jeux ... Et là ça hurle donc j'arrête tout pour qu'elle vienne avec moi et ne réveille pas les copains.

J'avais demandé à ce que la petite puisse voir un ostéopathe car ça peut aider.
On m'a répondu chez nous et ailleurs elle dors ok alors pourquoi chez moi c'est difficile.
Je pense que la petite n'a pas le même rythme chez moi et chez ses parents.

Ce soir j'ai dit à la maman journée difficile, elle a peu dormi moins d'une et a hurlé et chouiné depuis son reveil et sur une grande journée sans pause je suis fatiguée.

Ça ne lui a pas plu, elle m'a répondu pour une fois ça fait longtemps que cela n'est pas arrivé. 
elle ne dort jamais beaucoup pour eux lorsqu'elle dort une heure une heure 30 c'est bien.
Elle est chez moi 9 h par jour et 5 jours.
Le soir du coup dès que les parents viennent la chercher , elle va au lit ensuite mange et au lit 20h maxi.

Ben  ici tout le monde fait au moins deux heures de sieste mais pas elle, elle dort peu et se réveille toujours en hurlant.
Depuis le début c'est compliqué, elle n'a jamais dormi correctement.


J'ai un bb de 4 mois qui dort/ mange et commence à bien s'éveiller un vrai bonheur.
Ça change puis les 4 autres aucuns soucis de siestes.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire, je suis patiente mais là avec mon amplitude horaire et 50 heures voir plus par semaine ça devient difficile. surtout que c'est comme ça depuis le début.


.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Ma pauvre @Emily 

perso je ne pourrais pas supporter. Il doit y avoir un truc à faire ou à ne pas faire ... 

12 mois ... elle comprend très bien. Si au moins elle ne pleurait pas non stop, ça use. 
Est-ce qu’elle mange HYPER bien le midi ? 
Le repas fourni par qui ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Il est à craindre que ce soit une petite dormeuse et ne se resoult pas car quand les PE disent que chez eux elle dort très bien c'est surtout qu'il leur semble suffisant que ce soit que une heure (ensuite ils partent peut être avec elle par mont et par vaux ce qui la calme sauf que toi tu ne peux en faire autant puisque tu as les autres).

Tu peux tenter une seule sieste/jour car même si elle est petite ça pourrait mieux lui convenir et faire une sieste de 2 voir 3 heures l'après midi. j'ai déjà eut le cas il y a longtemps d'une petite ainsi.

Si tu n'en peux plus, tu as aussi tout à fait le droit de chercher un autre contrat pour demissionner de celui ci car il est vrai qu'en ayant une amplitude horaire aussi importante c'est d'autant plus difficile.
Mieux vaut une AM qui demissionne plutôt qu'elle pête un plomb et ne serait d'un coup plus dispo pour aucun des accueillis.

Tu peux tenter d'en parler avec les PE, que s'ils trouvent une remplaçante avant que tu n'ais toi trouvé un autre contrat alors ils pourront eux faire la rupture de contrat ce qui t'évitera une démission (et une suspenssion de toutes tes ARE) et eux de s'assurer d'avoir toujours un mode de garde, sans trou.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Alors Chantou sa maman lui faisait son repas des purées 😞alors qu'entre 6 et 8 mois j'avais expliqué qu'il fallait mouliner.
Et jeudi dernier elle n'a rien voulu manger donc elle a mangé comme nous je précise que je n'ai pas facturé et que les parents n"ont pas rien dit !!!
Donc depuis vendredi je lui fais son repas du midi et a partir de décembre je lui donnerai son goûter aussi 

J'ai pensé aussi qu'elle n'avait pas assez ou pas assez constistant mais à priori ce n'est pas ça puisque ce midi elle a bien mangé.
Peut être faut t'il attendre un peu.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Griselda le soucis c'est que si elle ne fait pas de sieste le matin , le midi lors du repas et bien elle hurle tellement elle est fatiguée mais j"y ai pensé.
Je vais essayé elle est un peu plus grande.

Elle n'a jamais beaucoup dormi, ses parents des qu'elle pleurait pour ne pas dormir ... Promenade en poussette !

J'ai déjà pensé à arrêter lorsque l"occasion se présentera mais pour le moment pas d'appels.
De plus parents gentils mais tirent sur tout.


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Si tu fais sauter la sieste du matin, surtout qu'elle est encore petite, propose son repas de midi vers 11h30.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Je vais essayer mais le soucis je dois aller à l'école pour 12h donc il faudra peut être lui donner un peu avant .
Ensuite est ce qu'elle tiendra pour aller à la sieste en même temps que tout le monde ?


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Je la coucherais après le repas dès qu'elle montre signe de fatigue sans attendre les autres, ne mets pas la barre trop haut ;-)

Ce qui est important c'est de lui trouver un rythme qui lui permette de dormir suffisament pour que quand elle est reveillée elle soit en forme, sereine, même si ce n'est pas en même temps que les autres.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Le mieux c'est que tout le monde fasse la sieste en même temps sinon ça revient au même je n'aurai pas le temps de faire une pause.


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

Donc à 12h obligation pour aller à l'école ... c’est bien ça ?

Donc comme a dit Griselda, la faire manger à 11h, elle va PEUT-ÊTRE ou PAS dormir dans la poussette. Combien de temps l’aller/retour maison/école/maison ?

Le souci c’est qu’elle pleure non stop ... le parc, la chaise haute pour souffler ?

Les parents ne doivent pas dire la vérité ... je suis septique 😏


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

Le mieux est l'ennemi du bien.
Procède par étape.
Si tu t’agrippe à ton besoin de pause tu risques de te mettre la pression pour que ça fonctionne ainsi, bébé sentira qu'il y a pression et ne dormira pas, surtout si ce n'est pas son train du sommeil.
Commence par trouver son train à elle, puis quand elle aura compris l’intérêt de dormir, elle arrivera aussi a dormir au même rythme que les autres.
En attendant, même si ça n'est pas en même temps que les autres je t'assure que ta fatigue va descendre d'un cran si quand elle est réveillée elle est calme, souriante, sereine...
D'autant plus que tu ne vas pas me faire croire que tu as toujours eut tous tes accueillis au même rythme de sommeil, ne serait ce qu'avec un âge différent, ils ne dorment pas de la même façon sur les 3 années qui nous concernent, ben là c'est pareil 

Commence par te détendre si tu veux que ça fonctionne.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou je mets bien  15  minutes pour  y aller et idem pour revenir, 
Je matche au rythme des petits.
Je rentre vers 12h20 il faut déshabiller tout le monde, laver les mains et passer à table.

Et oui elle pleure presque tout le temps sinon elle râle.
Parc ,chaise haute ou au sol rien ne va.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Griselda , il est arrivé que j'ai juste un enfant qui ne fasse pas la sieste en même temps ou se réveille avant mais il ne pleurait pas constamment.
C'est vraiment un souci d'entendre pleurer ou chouiné toute une journée et lorsque l'autre petit de deux ans cri et se frappe c'est encore moins facile


----------



## Griselda (29 Novembre 2022)

C'est bien ce que je dis: si déjà cet enfant a une meilleure qualité de sommeil elle sera plus calme et sereine une fois reveillée et même si c'est en décalage des autres ce sera déjà beaucoup aussi pour ta fatigabilité.

Effectivement il y a un peu cumul entre celle ci qui ne dort pas et chouine beaucoup et l'autre qui crie et se frappe quand il est frustré.

Le souci est que ce cumul peut en partie exagérer les difficultés individuelles car alors une ambiance electrique + une AM épuisée.

Une formation "prendre soin de soi pour mieux prendre soin des autres" pourrait t'être TRES profitable: pour une fois une formation tournée vers nous même et nos besoins à nous et non ceux des accueillis (encore que...). Perso elle m'a beaucoup plus apporté que je ne l'aurais pensé.

Prends soin de toi car personne ne le fera à ta place et si tu craque, ça n'aidera pas plus tes accueillis, tes Familles, TA Famille à toi...


----------



## angèle1982 (29 Novembre 2022)

Emily faites vous payer ce n'est pas possible vous avez des prix dans les magasins ???


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Griselda pour ta bienveillance 

Je vais essayer vos bons conseils en espérant que sa fonctionne.


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Emily faites vous payer ce n'est pas possible vous avez des prix dans les magasins ???


Et non je suis trop bête .
En plus ces parents n'ont pas hésité à me retirer une journée lorsque la petite était malade  avec certificat médical ( otite mais le lendemain à la maison !)


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

@Emily

Comme Griselda, elle ne fait pas la sieste en même temps, « pas grave » ça viendra ... l’important qu’elle dorme ...on est d’accord ... ta pause À CE MOMENT LÀ ...le problème quand elle est réveillée ...elle pleure encore donc n’a pas assez dormi ... donc ... la laisser pleurer dans le lit ou debout ...autant que ce soit dans le lit non ?

*En formation, il a bien été dit pour éviter d’être à bout, de mettre l’enfant en sécurité dans un lit et FERMER LA PORTE. On est pas SUPERWOMEN ou SUPERMAN.*

Ma fille, avait 12/13 mois, faisait son cinéma à pleurer le soir pour qu’on la prenne dans notre lit. Il nous a été conseillé de la laisser pleurer même si son frère était dans la chambre à côté. Résultat : elle a pleuré au moins presqu’une heure.

Mon mari voulait aller la chercher au bout de 10 minutes, je l’en ai empêché malgré que ça me coûtait, et au bout d’1 heure s’est endormie, les autres soirs, ça été fini. Coup de chance ou pas, mais ça a marché.

*Sinon, lâches l’affaire ... mets des annonces ... ta santé est PRIMORDIALE*


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Chantou le soucis c'est qu'elle dort a l'étage dans sa chambre mais les autres enfants sont sur le même palier donc si je la laisse hurler tout le monde est réveillée.
Elle a réussi à le réveiller un petit qui a un sommeil lord donc dès qu'elle pleuré je suis obligée d'y aller 
Demain elle est seule mais j'ai déjà essayé et ça peut durer longtemps 😠


----------



## Chantou1 (29 Novembre 2022)

*Je te souhaite BON COURAGE et occupes toi de mettre des annonces 😊*


----------



## Emily (29 Novembre 2022)

Merci beaucoup Chantou.


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Emily, j'ai l'impression que vos chambres sont à l'étage et votre pièce de vie au RDC, c'est ça ? Peut-être que vous pourriez aménager un petit coin au RDC pour l'avoir avec vous cette petite ? J'ai un petit dormeur aussi à la maison, j'accepte son rythme de "micro-siestes", par contre dès le moindre signe de fatigue, je vais le coucher avec tous les rituels nécessaires (verbalisation, turbulette, lecture, musique, on ferme les rideaux, bercement/calins pendant 5-10 minutes puis lit en continuant des petites caresses sur le front). La plupart du temps ça marche, et quand il n'y a pas d'endormissement au bout d'un quart d'heure, j'arrête. 

Peut-être aussi que vous vous mettez tellement la pression pour avoir une pause, que la petite le ressent et n'arrive pas à lâcher prise, elle vous incite à lâcher-prise vous aussi. Essayez peut-être de suivre son rythme à elle avant de lui imposer votre rythme. 

Même avec les enfants en éveil, vous pouvez vous prévoir des temps calmes où vous vous posez dans un fauteuil en gardant un oeil sur vos accueillis et en respirant en conscience, je pense que c'est compatible du moment que ça ne dure pas une heure ;-) en leur disant que vous vous posez un peu, ce sera votre petit rituel ;-) ou alors faites leur des temps calmes de relaxation, bref essayez d'être créative pour vous octroyer des soupapes de décompression dans la journée, même en présence des accueillis.


----------



## Griselda (30 Novembre 2022)

Tu peux aussi essayer de la mettre dans une pièce plus éloignée des autres car si toi aussi tu accourt pour la récupérer elle ne risque pas d'entendre que c'est l'heure de se reposer (pour d'autres raisons mais tu fais comme ses Parents!), pire: "je DOIS crier pour qu'on me récupère, mais si je ne crie pas va t on m'oublier???". La mettre plus éloignée va juste t'aider toi à avoir l'esprit plus tranquille vis a vis des autres enfants.

Tu peux également expliquer aux autres copains qu'ils peuvent dormir tranquille même s'ils l'entendent car tu t'en occupe et tu viendras les voir quoi qu'il arrive dès que ça sera le moment.

Et si tout ça devient insupportable pour toi alors il faut démissionner ou te faire licencier car ta santé n'a pas de prix.


----------



## Emily (30 Novembre 2022)

Elle était avec moi depuis bb dans le salon puis dans la salle de jeux mais comme rien n'y faisait et bien elle est allée à l'étage, 
J'ai essayé toutes les chambres et tous les lits.
Elle ne peut pas rester en bas car le bb de 4 moi est dans la salle de jeux pour que j'ai un oeil dessus.
Ma maison n'a pas d'autres pièces ou je peux l'éloigner.
Pourquoi ailleurs elle dors même lorsqu'elle ne connait pas ?
Les parents ne disent pas tout certainement.
Autre chose hier elle avait un rendez-vous médical donc elle est arrivée à 10h30 elle a dormi un peu dans la voiture mais pour  autant la sieste n'était que d'une heure hier après midi.

Je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème et a un an elle comprends très bien.
Elle a un très fort caractère. Tape lorsqu'elle n'est pas contente, ferme la  bouche pour ne plus manger et hurle.
J'ai intérêt à bien tenir son assiette sinon elle met tout par terre.

Petit je suis le rythme des enfants mais là depuis le début c'est compliqué et maintenant c'est à elle de prendre le rythme des plus grands.
J'ai toujours réussi.


----------



## nanny mcfee (30 Novembre 2022)

bonjour @Emily vous serez pas un peu trop laxiste avec cette enfant? parceque si c'est le cas elle va vous menez par le bout du nez lol 

j'ai eu 1 ou 2 enfants qui avaien tendance à faire des micros siestes et hurler quand ils se réveillaient dnc du coup tout le monde debout et je me retrouvé avec des pauses de 10mns 30mns pour des journées de 10h 

ça pouvait plus continués j'étais trop fatiguée et désespérée , j'ai fait comme vous changement de pièce lecture ect... alors je suis passée à la discussion << il ne faut pas pleuré/crié à ton réveil parceque tu réveil tes copains bla bla bla...>> gentiment doucement puis quand j'ai était ferme et que j'ai montré que là ça dépassé les bornes là comme par magie, ça n'a plus crié yesssss!!!!!

au goûté tous réunis j'ai refais un discours avec les autres enfants qui répétaient après moi << oui c'est vrai tu cris trop et moi tu me réveille hein nounou?!!>> mdr!!! et le petit en question avait la place de l'accusé les autres étaient les juristes lol à la fin bien sur c'était <<ça y est tu criera plus?>> et le petit faisait non de la tête lol

je dis pas que ça marche sur le coup parceque le lendemain rebelotte mais là je lui rappelé la discussion en étant ferme,il s'en rappelé et se taisait,puis ensuite il avait les yeux ouvert à son réveil et fixait le plafond ou jouait avec ses mains ... et bien souvent se rendormait


----------



## angèle1982 (30 Novembre 2022)

Je me rappelle à mes débuts une maman qui connaissait bien son petit et qui ne ressemblait pas à certains PE de maintenant bref ! m'avait dit que si il faisait le cirque pour dormir vous lui répétez en le couchant "tu as bien mangé tu as les fesses propres tata n'est pas loin tu peux dormir tranquillement je ne reviens pas tu dois dormir maintenant !" et bien çà a fonctionné avec lui ... et çà a été un ange de petit garçon et le chouchou de tonton ... 😉et j'ai très souvent répéter ces mots pour d'autres par la suite et jamais rencontrer de gros problèmes avec tous mes petits accueillis ... le rythme était donné par moi dès qu'ils n'étaient plus tout-bébés ... la maison du sommeil comme je le dis souvent à mes PE !!!


----------



## MeliMelo (30 Novembre 2022)

Après sieste d'une heure l'après-midi, il y a plein de petits qui ne dorment qu'une heure l'après-midi, c'est peut-être son rythme à elle chez vous... je trouve que ça va quand même, ce n'est pas comme si elle ne dormait pas du tout.


----------



## Griselda (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui Meli Melo mais notre collègue décrit aussi que cette petite reste ensuite très ronchon cela veut dire qu'elle n'est pas reposée.


----------



## assmatzam (30 Novembre 2022)

Et oui il ne faut pas voir que la quantité d'heures de sieste mais suivre les besoins de l'enfant 

La question qu'il faut se poser c'est 
est ce suffisant pour cet enfant ? 
Si l'enfant est irritable ou qui pleurniche pour un rien c'est souvent le signe d'une fatigue et d'un manque de sommeil 

Certains enfants peuvent dormir 1 heure et péter le feu de dieu et d'autres auront besoin de 2 ou 3 heures pour recharcher les batteries 

J'ai un loulou qui est debout vers 7h00
Il arrive à 9h00
9h30- 11h00 sieste
14h00- 17h00 sieste
C'est un gros dormeur 
Si il n'a pas son quota d'heure de sommeil c'est la catastrophe 
Et il fait ses nuits complètes


----------



## Emily (30 Novembre 2022)

Ce matin la petite s'est réveillé tôt donc un peu fatiguée.
Dodo 40 minutes et en pleine forme.
Aucuns hurlements.
Ce midi elle a très bien mangé puis à la sieste à 13h45 et là super sieste jusque 16h10.
Du coup bonne sieste réparatrice sans cris au réveil et nous avons pu bien jouer puisque la petite était calme.
Donc aucuns cris, hurlements et n'a pas ronchonné de la journée.
Peut être couve t'elle quelque chose, je n'espère pas.
Elle n'est pratiquement pas malade.
Demain est une nouvelle journée, à suivre 😁


----------



## Chantou1 (30 Novembre 2022)

@Emily

De mémoire, j’ai souvenance que le *mercredi lorsqu’il n’y a pas les autres enfants ou l’autre enfant, elle fait de belles siestes*


----------



## Emily (30 Novembre 2022)

Oui Chantou, mais il arrive aussi que lorsque les copains sont là elle peut dormir.
Je verrai demain.


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Ce matin elle n'a pas voulu dormir alors qu'elle se frottait les yeux.
Mais comme j'avais le copain avec moi je pense que c'est pour ça.
Ronchon toute la matinée.
A 11h15 des hurlements comme une colère, se frotte les yeux mais pas l'heure de dormir c'est l'heure de se préparer pour l'école !

A 13h30 passé tout le monde à la sieste, je vais coucher les deux plus grands avec elle pour lui montrer que tout le monde va a la sieste.
Et là 14h 40 elle hurle, je monte ,lui redonne sa tutute et la couche avec sa musique en lui expliquant qu'il faut se reposer.
Rien à faire elle HURLE.
Je l'ai descendu , rien d'autre à faire et jusqu'à son départ ça va être l'enfer.
Elle chouine et se frotte les yeux, c'est évident qu'elle manque de sommeil.
Je lui ai fait un câlin, lui explique qu'il faut se reposer ...
Du coup je la remonte pour qu'elle se repose , je la laisse hurler plus de 15 minutes et je sais qu'elle ne dormira pas.
Je suis allée la chercher pour que les copains puissent eux dormir tranquillement.
Je pense qu'il n'y a rien a faire 
C'est comme ça. 

Ma santé en prend un coup mais pas d'autres appels pour le moment pour pouvoir arrêter ce contrat.
Je ne vois pas le bout, depuis le début de son accueil c'est compliqué et cela le restera jusqu'au bout.
Les parents ne veulent pas comprendre puisqu'elle dort chez eux  et ils doivent la mettre au lit sans rythme comme chez moi donc c'est confus pour la petite donc je suis seule à gérer tout ça.
Mardi lorsqu'elle n'a pas dormi chez moi, comme elle était insupportable, ses parents l'ont laissé dormir de 18h à 19h donc après ça passe vite le bain si il y en a un , le repas et 20h maxi au lit.


----------



## LadyA. (1 Décembre 2022)

Et sur un matelas par terre dans la salle de jeux ? Ou dans une poussette ?
Et le bébé à l'étage avec baby Phone ?
Et pourquoi pas tenter , si vous avez un jardin, dehors dans la poussette bien emmitouflé en position allongée  ? J'ai eu une petite comme ça qui dormait sur ma terrasse comme une bienheureuse,  comme ds les pays nordiques.
Il faut trouver une solution,  j'imagine l'enfer et je compatis vivement...


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

J’ai eu une collègue qui a eu ce genre d’enfant qui hurlait non stop et l’avait mis emmitouflée sur sa terrasse car à son RAM lui avait parlé de la méthode nordique, et la petite pouvait voir les arbres avec les feuilles bouger avec le vent, et son AM qui la surveillait de sa porte-fenêtre. Ça l’a calmé à priori et ça a duré une bonne semaine ... ensuite a retrouvé son lit ... coup de chance ou pas ...

Ça surprend malgré tout


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

dans un parc aussi, j’ai eu des enfants qui s'étaient endormis dans le parc au début car ils ne voulaient pas du lit


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Cette petite manque d'un rythme que vous n'avez pas peut-être pas appliqué assez tôt ! c'est bien de laisser les enfants décider mais on voit ce que cela donne !!! c'est une enfant qui a besoin de sommeil c'est EVIDENT puisqu'elle est infecte si elle ne dort pas ... et vous comme les parents la couchez n'importe quand et elle le décide en fait ... maintenant je comprends que le fait qu'elle hurle peut empêcher les autres accueillis de se reposer et ce n'est pas facile de gérer ... elle est maligne elle a compris je pense ... alors le mieux est de trouver un autre contrat pour la PAIX de tous ... courage en attendant !


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

"Des parents gentils mais qui tirent sur tout !!!" à méditer ...


----------



## LadyA. (1 Décembre 2022)

@Chantou1 Ça a été la même chose avec ma petite qui dormait extrêmement peu ds le lit, mais alors dehors, soit elle dormait vraiment bien, emmitouflée ds une couverture douce, ou bien elle restait yeux grands ouverts mais super calme, alors que ds la maison elle était très grognon.
Un effet apaisant d'être dehors au calme.
Par la suite elle a effectivement dormi de plus en plus longtemps ds son lit 
Et au pire même si elle hurle encore, autant que ce soit dehors j'ai envie de dire, histoire que Emily souffle un peu...
À tenter vraiment si on a la chance d'avoir un espace extérieur.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

J’ai une petite qui se réveillait à 5h45 tous les matins et 1er enfant. Lorsque je l’avais eue elle avait 2 ans, et sa mère me l'amenait du coup à l'époque à 7h30. Elle dormait parfois dès qu’elle arrivait et parfois pas. 

Donc j’avais dit à cette maman « le sommeil ça s’apprend » car cette maman trouvait toujours des excuses à sa fille « c’est les éboueurs etc » 

Donc je lui avais dit « pour les éboueurs elle s’habituera » dans ma tête « elle n’est pas en sucre non plus »

Résultat : la gamine après dormait jusqu’à 7h/8h et du coup me l’amenait + tard ... 
pas folle la guêpe si je peux voir à mon avantage 🙌😅


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@LadyA.

« *soit elle dormait vraiment bien, emmitouflée ds une couverture douce, ou bien elle restait yeux grands ouverts mais super calme »

L’essentiel c’est LA PAIX ....pas de pleurs non stop *🛑 dehors, dedans, à moitié dehors ou dedans mais pas de pleurs 🙏 ça porte sur le cerveau


----------



## Catie6432 (1 Décembre 2022)

Surtout que si elle hurle dehors, bonjour les voisins ! 👂🎧 A moins d'être en rase campagne !


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Et sur un matelas par terre dans la salle de jeux ? Ou dans une poussette ?
> Et le bébé à l'étage avec baby Phone ?
> Et pourquoi pas tenter , si vous avez un jardin, dehors dans la poussette bien emmitouflé en position allongée  ? J'ai eu une petite comme ça qui dormait sur ma terrasse comme une bienheureuse,  comme ds les pays nordiques.
> Il faut trouver une solution,  j'imagine l'enfer et je compatis vivement...


Sur un matelas impossible elle est trop petite et filerai vire 
Dans la salle de jeux je l'ai fait et ça n'a rien donné.


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> Cette petite manque d'un rythme que vous n'avez pas peut-être pas appliqué assez tôt ! c'est bien de laisser les enfants décider mais on voit ce que cela donne !!! c'est une enfant qui a besoin de sommeil c'est EVIDENT puisqu'elle est infecte si elle ne dort pas ... et vous comme les parents la couchez n'importe quand et elle le décide en fait ... maintenant je comprends que le fait qu'elle hurle peut empêcher les autres accueillis de se reposer et ce n'est pas facile de gérer ... elle est maligne elle a compris je pense ... alors le mieux est de trouver un autre contrat pour la PAIX de tous ... courage en attendant !


Je lui ai toujours donné un rythme comme tous les autres sinon nous n'avons pas fini.
Le même rituel depuis que je l'ai en accueil.
Mais lorsque"elle hurle c"est impossible de la laisser pour le bien être des autres.
Chez moi les enfants ne décident pas.
Si les parents ne respectent pas le même rythme que moi ça n'aide pas


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Dehors il a des voisins donc si elle hurle , bonjour ma réputation 😂


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Parfait Emily on est d'accord alors ... vous n'avez vraiment pas une pièce où elle pourrait dormir sans réveiller les autres même la SDB pourquoi pas ???


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Angèle ma salle de bain est à l'étage aussi.
Il y a toujours le garage, nannnn je blague 🤣


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Pas pire que dehors lol !


----------



## LadyA. (1 Décembre 2022)

Emily a dit: 


> Dehors il a des voisins donc si elle hurle , bonjour ma réputation 😂


Essaie !
Qd tu la mets ds la poussette pour aller en balade, elle aime ou pas ?
Si oui, il y a de fortes chances que ça marche, il faut tenter


----------



## Nougat (1 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour, et la bercer dans la poussette, elle reste prés de vous.


----------



## MeliMelo (1 Décembre 2022)

Pour ma part, mon petit qui ne dormait pas, je confirme qu'il dormait que dehors dans la poussette pendant les balades, je pense que l'air frais + l'effet bercements ça apaise. Je l'ai emmené petit à petit dans le lit en le berçant avant. Je lui faisais faire des temps calmes dans le lit aussi en restant à côté, même s'il ne dormait pas. Petit à petit c'est de mieux en mieux, il n'y a plus de hurlements et il arrive à dormir facilement 1h. Je pense qu'il ne faut pas perdre espoir, regardez il y a deux jours siestes parfaites donc ça veut dire qu'elle y arrive vraiment, elle peut le faire. Je pense que le gros désavantage ce sont vos périsco, car aujourd'hui vous avez tout simplement loupé son cycle de sommeil, il fallait partir à l'école, et après c'était mort. Pas facile avec les périsco.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982

Le garage il n’y a pas les arbres MAIS c’est couvert s’il pleut ou neige 😀

ma voisine derrière mettait sa gamine dans la poussette car elle pleurait sans arrêt, d’ailleurs j’avoue que j’avais été choquée, et en pleine canicule que j'avais vu. Par contre la gamine dormait et ne pleurait pas dehors. Donc c’est une bonne idée malgré tout.

*Et la salle de bains très bonne idée aussi vis à vis des voisins*

Perso je le ferais, impossible de supporter un enfant qui pleure non stop


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Dormir dans la poussette non je ne suis pas pour, lorsqu'elle était petite je l'ai fait mais maintenant elle a un an, il est grand temps qu'elle dorme dans un lit.
Je veux bien m'adapter pour beaucoup de choses et j'ai eu beaucoup d'enfants avec des difficultés de sommeil mais j'ai toujours réussi à les faire dormir.
 Elle ne dort jamais même en poussette, elle lutte tôt le temps.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@MeliMelo

« *Je pense que le gros désavantage ce sont vos périsco, car aujourd'hui vous avez tout simplement loupé son cycle de sommeil, il fallait partir à l'école, et après c'était mort. Pas facile avec les périsco. »*

ENTIÈREMENT D’ACCORD

les enfants que j’accueille, dorment tous entre 12h et 12h30 maxi. Aujourd’hui j’en ai eu un hyper fatigué, nuit très agitée, je l’ai mis au lit très vite et s’est endormi aussitôt.

@Emily

*Les enfants dorment même lorsqu’un enfant pleure et s’ils sont réveillés, ils se rendorment. Il faut essayer. A la crèche, ils font avec*


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Périscolaire c'est juste un aller retour a 12h car ensuite sieste à la maison.
Jusqu'en juin j'allais à l'école matin ,Midi et 14h donc là oui c'était plus compliqué.
Donc les enfants allaient à la sieste vers 14h15 depuis septembre ils peuvent y aller avant.
Melle n'a pas voulu dormir lorsqu'elle était fatiguée ce matin et se frottait les yeux (signe de fatigue). Mais a 11h30 ce n'est plus l'heure de la sieste du matin.
A la rigueur l"heure du repas si besoin.
Il faut prendre en compte les besoins de chaque enfant mais elle n'est pas seule, ce qui serait plus simple.
J'ai cinq enfants d'âge et aux besoins très différents, je fais au mieux pour tous.


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Chantou les enfants dorment combien de temps en les mettant à la sieste à 12h 12h30 ?


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

Emily en général 2h30 voir 3h et un carrément 4h
Ceux qui dorment 2h30, ils attendent que le ou les copains soient réveillés
Celui de 4h, on ne va évidemment pas l’attendre et il ne se réveille même pas alors que sa copine sort de la chambre mais en silence malgré tout


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Chantou 

Ah là ok pour mettre les enfants à la sieste à cette heure là.
Pour moi ça veut dire elle dort vers 12 h  et se réveille lorsque les autres vont à la sieste donc toujours pas de pause  pour moi.
Les autres petits dorment de 13h30 à 16h voir 16h30.
Même le bb de 4 mois dort correctement donc c'est bien que la petite à quelque chose qui ne va pas pour ne pas dormir correctement.


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

13h30 ce serait trop tard pour les « miens » j’ai toujours fait comme ça. Ils ont pris l’habitude. Ils viennent pour 8h30 le matin donc se sont réveillés entre 7h - 7h30.

Le repas c’est 11h20/11h30 maxi et ils adorent le moment du repas, car ils vont chercher leur petite chaise et se mettent aussitôt à table. D’ailleurs avant de passer à table je leur dis de ranger en 5 minutes chrono c’est fait


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

La petite arrive à 8h30 mais elle n'est réveillée qu'à 7h45 ou 8h.
Hier elle s'est réveillée à 7h15 donc c'est peut être pour ça que la sieste était plus facile.
Pour la sieste nous rentrons déjà à 12h15 voir 12h20 donc le temps de manger, faire un temps calme pour digérer et une lecture 13h30 pour la sieste.


----------



## Nany88 (1 Décembre 2022)

J'ai eu le cas de septembre à octobre et basta.... Le petit pleurer tt le temps dormait 10 ou 20 minutes max, si je le laisser pleurer il réveiller limite les voisins..... Dc je le sortait.  
Je n'avais pas de poses et j était très fatigué 8h18h j ai arrêter la période d'essai et tchao...
Les parents l'ont habitué à des qu'il pleurait  le portait directement pour pas qu'il pleure... Résultat des qu'il pleure et que personne vient et bien il ne s arrêter pas la maman ma dit sa peut durer 30 40 mi'utes il. Ne s arrête pas... 
 Les 2 petites que j'avais elles aussi étaient soulagé... Et ma  famille également étaient soulagé qu'il ne soit plus là... c était invivable... 
Prenez une décision Emily... Car vous m avez l'air à bout de fatigue et plus de patience


----------



## Chantou1 (1 Décembre 2022)

@Emily

« La petite arrive à 8h30 mais elle n'est réveillée qu'à 7h45 ou 8h. »

Je pense que ça joue beaucoup


----------



## LadyA. (1 Décembre 2022)

Pourquoi ne pas faire manger tous les petits avant le départ de 12h,  et les coucher dès ton retour vers 12h30 ?


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Nany88 pour le moment je ne peux pas me permettre d'arrêter ce contrat.
Tout le monde que se soit les petits ou moi même nous saturons car entre les pleurs et les cris tout le monde est fatigué.
Nous ne pouvons pas jouer ou lire tranquillement sans entendre crier ou ronchonner.
Surtout que cette petite vient toute la semaine.


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Chantou tu as tout compris !


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

LadyA. a dit: 


> Pourquoi ne pas faire manger tous les petits avant le départ de 12h,  et les coucher dès ton retour vers 12h30 ?


Ça voudrait dire les faire manger à 11h au moins mais ils n'ont pas forcément faim a cette heure là.
La petite déjeune à 8h donc elle n'a pas faim à 11h.
Pour mon organisation impossible à faire
Je ne vais pas décaler tout le monde juste pour elle


----------



## LadyA. (1 Décembre 2022)

Et bien , il n'y a donc aucune solution !
Bon courage


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Oui c'est ce que je pense 
Si ça continue comme ça lorsqu'elle ira à l'école ça va être difficile la sieste l'après midi 
merci LadyA


----------



## nounouflo (1 Décembre 2022)

comme Dit Lady À 
Il n’y a pas de solutions…
Tout le monde essaie de vous aider en proposant ses idées et ça va pas et vous ne pouvez,pas arrêter financièrement ce contrat donc il ne reste plus qu’a prendre sur vous en espérant que ça se calme et admettre Que vous n’aurez pas votre pause en début d’après-midi ce qui est souvent le cas quand on multiplie les contrats….


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

J'entends bien toutes les solutions, j'essaie de faire au mieux pour tout le monde mais tout n'est pas adapté à mon organisation et à mes accueillis c'est tout .


----------



## angèle1982 (1 Décembre 2022)

Emily 5 enfants avec le ou les périscolaires ? çà fait beaucoup surtout avec cette petite "infernale" ... le péri ne pourrait pas manger à la cantine ?


----------



## Emily (1 Décembre 2022)

Je n'ai qu'un périscolaire et 4 "petits" qui ne sont pas tous les jours chez moi en même temps  et non la petite périscolaire reste chez moi car les journées seraient bien trop longues pour elle.
Il y en a deux qui sont là 4 jours,  2 autres  2 ou 3 jours et la petite 5 jours 45h semaine et encore les parents voulaient 50h 😂 alors qu'ils peuvent 45 mais 50h trop cher et puis maintenant impossible !

C'est tout à fait gérable, bonne organisation, jamais débordée.
Un temps pour tout le monde.
Tout se passe bien sauf pour une !
J'ai toujours eu des périscolaires, des enfants de tous les âges et ça allait parfaitement.

Je ne pense pas que ça change quoi que se soit.


----------



## MeliMelo (2 Décembre 2022)

Si vous ne voulez pas "décaler" tout le monde, ce que je peux comprendre, je décalerai au moins le repas et la sieste de cette petite. Car j'ai l'impression que 13h30 c'est peut-être l'idéal pour les autres mais pour elle c'est sûrement déjà trop tard. L'idéal pour elle ce serait que dès la rentrée de l'école hop au dodo, il faudrait qu'elle mange avant du coup. Et qu'elle prenne son petit déjeuner chez ses parents pour qu'elle ait faim à 11h30. Après je pense qu'il faut vraiment que vous lâchiez prise sur votre pause je pense. Si vous avez des trucs à faire (comme manger par exemple), c'est pas grave, faites-le devant les accueillis...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

@Emily 

« _Si vous ne voulez pas "décaler" tout le monde, ce que je peux comprendre, je décalerai au moins le repas et la sieste de cette petite. Car j'ai l'impression que 13h30 c'est peut-être l'idéal pour les autres mais pour elle c'est sûrement déjà trop tard. »

EXACTEMENT @MeliMelo @LadyA. @nounouflo @Chantou1 ont RAISON _

*Franchement la faire manger à 11h, elle prendra le rythme et au retour de l'école 12h20 HOP AU LIT. C’est souvent l’heure à laquelle les enfants sont à la sieste chez les AM et que les enfants dorment 😴*

L’organisation se change en fonction d’un enfant. 

*📌 Le but c’est quoi ? QU’ELLE DORME pour elle et LES AUTRES. LA PAIX ... PLUS DE PLEURS *

Beaucoup de solutions ont été données car toutes pour ainsi dire nous avons eu des enfants qui ont fait « *leur cirque *» donc on gère en fonction de l’enfant en trouvant différentes solutions. C’est un réglage du « sur mesure ».

Elle pleure non stop, lui dire « *si tu pleures, t’es fatiguée, donc si t’es fatiguée, tu as besoin de dormir, donc AU LIT* » la porte à fermer et ne PAS y retourner. 

*Beaucoup ont remarqué et moi la 1ère, qu’elle a correctement dormi MERCREDI car pas besoin d’aller à l'école, l’organisation à modifier en fonction d’elle pour SON bien donc le VOTRE aussi 😊*


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Oui Chantou mais mercredi elle s'est réveillée plus tôt 7h15 au lieu de 7h45/8h elle est allée à la sieste même plus tard 13h45 et elle a dormi !!!
lundi et mardi pas d'école puisque la périscolaire était malade mais elle a fait la même chose, elle n'a pas voulu dormir.
D'après ses parents la sieste chez eux est à la même heure que chez moi et elle dors là bas.


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

J'avais un petit celui qui n'allait jamais voir le médecin, et qui est resté au moins un an avec des diarrhées soit disant dû aux dents mais qui faisait une intolérance au lait et j'avais raison.
Les parents ne m'ecoutaient  jamais.
Ce même enfant hurlait au bout de 1h15 de sieste, il était très fatigué car il arrivait tôt.
J'en ai parlé à ma puériculture qui m'avait donné pleins de conseils mais je savais que ce qu'elle disait ne l'aiderait pas.
Et encore là j'avais raison en fait il ne mangeait pas assez (parents qui faisaient a manger) et il avait FAIM.
En lui donnant plus le midi et bien il faisait de très bonnes siestes.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Ok Emily 

Pour les repas apportés, le signaler aux parents que les portions sont insuffisantes et que l’enfant a FAIM et que c’est important pour lui et donc aura un BON SOMMEIL 💤 

Je sais que ce n’est pas facile de le dire aux parents surtout lorsqu’il n’y a pas de demande donc pas la possibilité de le dire d’une certaine façon 

*Mais leur faire comprendre que c’est dans l’intérêt de leur enfant *

Pour celui qui avait la diarrhée pdt 1 an donc évidemment RIZ, CAROTTES etc Et *voir un spécialiste car ce n’est pas normal à défaut le médecin traitant *

J’ai eu pdt plusieurs semaines le petit dont la mère était en congé parental pdt 2 ans 😡 avec diarrhées tous les jours, ça débordait et changement des vêtements intégral 👎🏼 

*Et je lui ai bien dit que ce n’était absolument pas possible pour LUI évidemment le pauvre gamin, les autres et MOI 

Et en + risque qu’il ait le COVID *

(*D’ailleurs il a eu 2 fois Covid et elle voulait me l’amener … donc colère noire de ma part)*

donc je lui ai dit QUE je ne pourrais pas l’accueillir s’il n’était pas suivi et j’étais très sérieuse.

Donc parler de voir un gastro-entérologue lorsqu’un enfant a des problèmes récurrents de diarrhées. 

*aujourd’hui le repas à 11h à essayer*

Bon courage Emily 😉


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Chantou le petit qui avait faim, le contrat a prit fin en juillet.
Il avait une intolérance au lait !
Et lorsqu'il y a un soucis j"en parle aussitôt aux parents.
Mais il faut qu'ils puissent entendre lorsque quelque chose ne va pas.

Depuis vendredi dernier c"est moi qui prépare les repas de la petite car elle ne voulait plus ceux de sa maman.
Elle veut manger comme les copains.

Pour le repas à 11h, si elle a prit son déjeuner à 8h ce n'est pas certain qu'elle ait faim.


----------



## angèle1982 (2 Décembre 2022)

Et bien les parents doivent la réveiller vers 7h et vous trouver le bon rythme elle est fatiguée elle DOIT dormir "tu as mangé le culcul propre tata ne veut plus t'entendre tu dois te reposer et si tu pleures je ne reviens pas non plus !!!" à voir ... j'ai fait 10 ans de périscolaires et je sais que c'est FAISABLE avec une bonne ORGANISATION donc je ne dis rien là-dessus surtout qu'avec nos revenus en campagne on n'a parfois pas le choix ! c'est le fait d'avoir cette petite criarde qui use !!! bon courage Emily ...


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

« *Pour le repas à 11h, si elle a prit son déjeuner à 8h ce n'est pas certain qu'elle ait faim »*

Emily ... il se peut qu’elle n’ait pas grand chose mangé si 8h et arrivée à 8h30 ... style gâteau sec 👎🏼 les parents n’ont pas le tèmps .. allez hop un gâteau dans la voiture et ça fait l’affaire ...je ne connais que trop et c’est pourquoi les gamins ont tous faim comme des affamés et s’ils pouvaient manger + tôt ils le feraient j’en suis sure. 

Une fois j’ai eu un enfant qui voulait absolument aller sur la chaise haute, il avait 11/12 mois, il se tenait bien debout et c'était même drôle car enfin de compte une vraie horloge dans le ventre, c’était L’heure du repas. Grâce à lui, ils ont pu manger à l’heure les gamins 🤪 j’en ai bcp ri et l’avais partagé avec ses parents 👍


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Alors hier soir et bien melle était très irritable en rentrant , ben oui lorsqu'on ne dort pas ! Au lit vers 18h mais comme elle ne s'est pas réveillée et bien les parents l'ont levée pour qu'elle mange du coup elle n'a jamais voulu redormir après et à fait le "cirque" jusque 22h30 et s'est réveillée à 7h10
D'après les parents se sont les dents qui font qu'elle ne dorme pas alors qu'elle n'a jamais dormi ☹️
Si je leur demande de prendre un rythme et l'a réveiller vers 7h15 ou 7h39 ils ne le feront pas pour leur tranquilité.


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

Tiens Emily, j’ai une maman qui m’envoie un sms que sa fille dort donc sera en retard.

Je lui ai envoyé un sms qu’elle soit là pour 9h car vis à vis de sa fille, et les autres enfants d’avoir une « routine » chez moi au niveau activités, repas, sieste et de respecter pour la collectivité. 

J’ai connu une petite au départ venait à 8h30 sans souci quand c’était son père, et lorsque les confinements ont arrêté, travaillait dans un hôtel donc 1 an au chômage à cause du Covid, sa femme amenait la petite au début à l’heure, ensuite 9h eaprès 9h30 ... ... 10h30 👎🏼😡

*Résultat :* la gamine évidemment n’avait PAS faim pour le service de 11h20 donc « service spécial » pour Mademoiselle qui du coup ne partageait pas avec les copains 👎🏼 Et la sieste ... bah n’avait pas envie de dormir « normal »  du coup en décalée ...et la mère ne comprenait RIEN de chez RIEN

*Conclusion* : je lui avais dit que le repas resterait à 11h20 et la sieste à 12h30 maxi.

*Miracle 🙏 la gamine est revenue à 8h30 *


----------



## Chantou1 (2 Décembre 2022)

« *Au lit vers 18h mais comme elle ne s'est pas réveillée et bien les parents l'ont levée pour qu'elle mange du coup elle n'a jamais voulu redormir après et à fait le "cirque" jusque 22h30 et s'est réveillée à 7h10 »*

Bon style la mère qui faisait n’importe quoi qui mettait sa gamine à dormir dans son lit et du coup s’endormait à minuit devant la TV ... bonjour l’intimité du couple 😅

*Donc qu’ils la fassent manger dès qu’ils arrivent *...

c’est DINGUE ce genre de parents qui font du n’importe quoi


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Tu comprends pourquoi Chantou c'est impossible d'avoir un rythme si les parents ne respectent pas le mien et celui de la petite.
C'est facile de faire ça.

Je rentrerai le soir je donnerai le bain , jouerai un peu puis 19h repas et dodo au Mons le matin elle se réveillerai plus tôt et aurait un bon rytme


----------



## Emily (2 Décembre 2022)

Alors ce matin sieste d'une heure sans pleurer. 
Repas avant l'école puis fromage et dessert au retour !
Pas de cris ni hurlements.
Sieste en même temps que les copains à 13h30 et elle s'est réveillée à 15 H10 en pleurant mais grosse sieste 😴
Sans doute les dents car ses petites joues sont bien rouges.
Du coup elle est très agréable.

Je pense qu'il faut *impérativement *changer son rythme pour que la journée se passe bien.
Lorsqu'elle se réveille tôt son rythme est nickel et dès qu'elle se lève à 8h et bien tout est décalé et elle veut dormir en fin de matinée.
Plus qu'à en parler aux parents mais pas certaine qu'ils entendent !


----------



## Dasica (2 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour 
J ai eu le problème aussi de bébés qui font pas dodo et bien j ai investi dans un hamac de bébé et hourra ça a réglé le problème


----------



## MeliMelo (3 Décembre 2022)

Ba vous voyez Emily, tout est nickel quand elle a un rythme calé à ses besoins. Il faut que cette petite petit-déjeune tôt le matin et déjeune avant midi, après sieste nickel, continuez vous êtes sur la bonne voie ;-) Courage.


----------



## angèle1982 (3 Décembre 2022)

Un hamac de bébé ? je ne dis pas que ce n'est pas bien mais un lit c'est le mieux qd même ! faut pas pousser non plus les PE n'ont qu'à mieux débrouiller leur enfant ...


----------



## Griselda (3 Décembre 2022)

Et oui dès lors qu'on commence par observer le besoin de l'enfant tout va mieux puis il n'est pas si compliqué de faire glisser les besoins de bébés vers ceux de la communauté car on a affaire à un bébé calme et serein.
En analyse de la pratique la psy nous repetait combien nos Loulous avaient de la chance d'être chez nous car ayant moins d'enfant nous avons plus la possibilité de respecter les besoins des bébés or quand on sait que toutes les études montrent que 80% des pleurs des bébés ont pour cause le manque de sommeil... 80%! C'est dire comme c'est important.

Discuter avec les Parents pour leur expliquer tout ce que tu as tenté et surtout ce qui a fonctionné. 
Leur dire combien c'est CRUCIALE pour le bon developpement de leur bébé car c'est durant le sommeil que nous fixons dans notre cerveau toutes nos acquisitions et apprentissages. 
Combien c'est important pour son confort à elle. 
Et du coup de tout le groupe: tous les autres enfants, son AM mais pour eux AUSSI. 

Ne pars pas perdante. 
Je sais que tu es épuisée et que cette petite n'est d'ailleurs pas la seule cause de ta fatigue, mais ta fatigue si tu n'y prends pas garde, te rendrait pessimiste or en matière de communication autant avec les enfants qu'avec les adultes il faut être convaincue pour être convaincante.
Commence tes phrases par "j'ai BESOIN", "votre bébé a BESOIN" car parler des BESOINS ouvre la discussion positivement, celui qui entends ça est amené naturellement à l'empathie, à l'écoute.

Garde courage car tu es sur la bonne voie, sois en convaincue.
Bravo.


----------



## Chantou1 (3 Décembre 2022)

@angèle1982

« *faut pas pousser non plus les PE n'ont qu'à mieux débrouiller leur enfant ... »*

Je failli m’étrangler 😀😅😂🙌


----------



## Emily (12 Décembre 2022)

Après avoir essayé un peu tout suite à vos conseils et bien rien n'y fait.
Elle ne dort presque pas une heure maximum. 
J'ai même arrêté la sieste du matin et elle ne dort pas plus.

Ce qui est inquiétant c"est qu'elle ne se réveille JAMAIS tranquillement mais toujours en HURLANT.
Chez elle c'est pareil elle hurle en se réveillant mais cela n'inquiète personne.

Je pense qu'il serait bien que la petite puisse voir un ostéopathe, peut être aurait t'il une réponse sur les siestes très courtes et les hurlements au réveil.


----------

